# Hypo Bearded Dragon



## James&Katy (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi All
I was just wondering what the diffrence between a hypo and a leucictic bearded dragon is i know the basics about the clear nails and leucictic having black eyes with reduced pigmentation but i have a blood red mail and a hypo female i just wanted to know what to expect when they breed but as they are still young i dont want to rush them and was wondering if anyone could me out please ?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

As far as I'm aware, there is no special "leucistic" gene, and the only difference is a "leucistic" is a hypo with black eyes and reduced patterning / yellow, which comes about through selective breeding. As far as I'm aware, a dragon can't be het for leucistic, only for Hypo (which is a component of the "leucistic" morph) There was some talk of there being a second Hypo gene in the US, but I've not found any conclusive proof of it, nor heard stories popping up of people breeding two Hypos and getting normals out of it (as would happen with two incompatible Hypo genes), so I'm a bit skeptical.

Hypo x Blood Red will give babies that show some red but less than the Blood Red, along with the same amount of brown as a normal BD. They will all be 100% het for Hypo.


----------

